# Never Again



## mollybygolly (Apr 15, 2011)

Don' know what I expected. I made my niece a crocheted afghan out of Encore yarn for her wedding. We went to her house after to open up gifts and when she got to the bag with afghan, all she did was look in and say "Yeah, those colors will work"..She never even pulled it out to look at it. Needless to say, she will never be the recipient of any more of my crafts. Thanks for letting me vent. You are my therapist :wink:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The afghan is beautiful! Don't give up on her -- sometime in the future a light bulb will go on in her head and she'll be appreciative.


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

That's beautiful! Those are the exact colors in my living room. I don't blame you at all. I only make things for people that will appreciate the time and thought that has gone into a knit or crochet item. I don't think non-crafters realize how much of yourself you put into a project. I love when I get handmade things.


----------



## rokido (Jan 17, 2011)

Non-crafters who are used to being able to purchase products ready-made don't really have the appreciation for hand-made articles that they would have a few decades ago (not that I speak from experience as I've only been speaking for about 1 3/4 of those decades...)

But perhaps she'll come around...

By the way, the afghan is beautiful .


----------



## Smitty64 (Jun 7, 2011)

Molly, that is beautiful!!!! I crochet too, I can see the time and expertise that went into that. Excellent job!!! We all like to feel that our time and hard work is appreciated, yours is, if not by your niece, than by everyone on this forum. Keep up that great work! . . . Deb


----------



## mollybygolly (Apr 15, 2011)

See, I feel better already. Thanks for the therapy. Am so excited as I just learned how to put pictures from my phone onto this site. Many more to follow. Thanks again.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh you've got to be kidding, how awful of her. It's really beautiful, so nicely done. I wish you could trade with her for a $10 store bought blanket and have it for someone who will love and appreciate it.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

One of the things that I have had to learn is that I am the one who appreciates my crafting the most. And that is why I do it. We will never be paid enough money for our time or effort. No one thinks they are causing us an interuption when we have to put down our project to help them (do homework, clean house, cook dinner, go to work, hold the ladder.) But they also don't understand the sheer pleasure we get. Too bad for them!

I want you to know that your work is beautiful and you should feel talented and proud. As Pink would say, You are perfect.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Your afghan is beautiful - someday she will appreciate the work you put into it


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I think we have to accept the fact that not everyone loves and appreciates handmade work the way we knitters/crocheters do!
I've learned this lesson myself--the hard way--when it comes to my own family members and things I spend HOURS creating with the intent that they become "heirlooms." 

My contemporary daughters just don't feel the "granny knits" fit into their modern decor and fashion style! I've learned to ask what they'd like and LISTEN to the point of even letting them pick patterns/yarns. I find those "chosen" items proudly used, worn and displayed repeatedly.


----------



## xanax (Sep 19, 2011)

WOW!!!! That is an incredibly beautiful work of Art. I, like you only make things for persons who appreciate the beauty and effort of my work. There are one or two family members who no longer get handcrafted works of art from me. And, I have family and friends (who have friends asking them) who beg me to "make" them, afghans, socks, hats, etc. What counts right now, is the pleasure YOU took in making the blanket (all the prayers and dreams of happiness for the reciepient and her spouse); and, those feelings of love and hope are a reward in itself. Cherish your work. And, unless, she comes to you later with a Thankyou, and "how lovely" the gift is, and "how beautiful" it looks in her home, dont bother with the effort of making her anything agan.


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan! Sadly, despite what your sister or brother may have taught their daughter, so many of the young people have this terrible entitlement attitude that they don't appreciate anything. And they have no concept of politeness, which is nothing but saying or doing the thing that ensures that no one else's feelings get hurt. They almost speak a different language, I think. Even if she despises afghans, couldn't she say, Oh thank you, what beautiful colors, and all that work, for me?? to her Aunt. I agree that many brides get gimmee gift fatigue, and she may have said what she wouldn't have said under different circumstances. Try not to feel bad -- you gave a spectacular gift. When this girl grows up, she may well appreciate it fully.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Molly, What a beautiful afghan!!! you did a fantastic job. I know the time it takes to make crochet afghans. I do hope she sent a Thank you. Oh I just seen xanax said the same thing I was going to mention to you. I feel as long as you got satisfation out of making it that's a feel good thing. I bet she will or has gotten TONS of compliments on it. I bet she feels like a real jerk when she thinks of her comment if she has any sense at all. I'm sorry your feelings were hurt as I'm sure they were. I'm sending a hug.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful afgahn. I can't even imagine putting all those shapes together. Lovely colors and pattern and perfectly done. I'm not about to make excuses for your niece - however - an explanantion may be that she was on overload from preparing and actually getting married. She probably relaxed too much, being in her own home after such a day and was on automatic pilot. Once she is using the afgahn and has it displayed or is cuddle under it, she will become more aware of the time and effort and appreicate you gift. Don't let her behaviour rob you of the pleasure and satisfaction you had in making the gift.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely afghan. I'm sure she will learn to love it sometime in the future when she realizes all the skill you put into it. Love the pattern.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work. What a shame she doesn't appreciate it. Maybe it will come in time. 

I used to knit cardigans for my grandkids until they got to about 8 years old. They then refused to wear them prefering the chain store variety. I only knit quirky things for them now like slippers, fingerless gloves and scarves. I like my work to be appreciated.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

That is a truly gorgeous afghan! I would probably have thrown a fit and taken it back, had she been _my_ neice!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat to get such gratitude. I did the same thing for my youngest son and his wife as their wedding gift. Queen bed size and they absolutely LOVE theirs. How many hours work in them??


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

A beautiful Afghan. They will never understand the work and the love that you put in it when you was doing it, but know what that's their lose. I know if they saw it in a store for couple of hundred dollars, they would want it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

It's a beautiful afghan. Perhaps she was just a bit overwhelmed with all the gifts she received, and when she has a chance to go back and really look at each one, she will come to realize how much love and work went into each stitch. I am still using an afghan I received for my wedding 35 years later!


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

Your work is beautiful and should be appreciated. I have given beautiful hand done gifts to people and like you, that kind of response is devastating. Those people get store bought anything for now on. Do not waste your talent on ungrateful people. Sorry for the harshness of this but your time and your talent need to be appreciated.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

I think that speaks volumes about your niece. We were taught, and I taught my children that when you receive a gift, you make appropriate comments upon the receipt. She should have pulled it out and praised the kindness in taking the time to do this just for her. Then put it away if she didn't like it. I would have killed one of my children if they had had that reaction. That being said, your work is just beautiful and it would be a very cold day in you know where before I did anything else for her. Save it for those that appreciate it. This has become such a disposable society where we just buy something and throw it away when through with it. So sad and it's her loss. Hugs! You have a good heart.


----------



## franm7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice. One day when it's cold she'll pull it out and snuggle up with it and think of you and all your work. 
I'd like to know what pattern you used for the blocks.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Your afghan is so beautiful and it is a shame that it was not appreciated more. I can understand why you felt very disappointed with their re action to your lovely gift. The colours are just my taste....and your work is delightful.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I love it! My mom finished an afghan for me for a christmas gift. Long before I knew how to crochet. She died suddenly 6 months later. I wish she were still here and could craft together, now that I realize how much effort it took to make that gift.It's so much more special now.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan. I your niece does not appreciate it, we sure do. Don't give up.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

A beautiful afghan for an ungrateful niece, I know the feeling. I recently made a lovely crochet jacket for my daughter in law's birthday, in a colour that she wears, and all I got was thankyou, with no enthusiasm for the style or work that went into it. The yarn was a wool and cotton mix too, which was quite expensive. No more hand made gifts for her either. Leonora.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh my this is beautiful and you must have felt crushed at the response but give her the benefit of the doubt she probably has all sorts going on in her head at the moment. Sometimes we all say thins that if we just gave it a minutes more thought we wouldn't have said. I bet she is showing it off to everyone you couldn't help but love what you have done. Keep you chin up. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ron bohrer (Aug 5, 2011)

If you enjoyed making the afghan, I'll take one. LOL


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

I knit the Great American Aran Afghan for a step-grandchild for her wedding--even had one square with initials and date. It took almost two years to make, and it was gorgeous, if I do say so. Never even got an acknowledgment for it, never mind a thank you, Nana! That was five years ago. Think she'll get anything else nice from me??? Wrong! (P.S. Her mom is very upset that she didn't send out ANY wedding thank-yous, because mom did teach her better than that!)


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

It's heartbreaking when your work is not appreciated..... especially something which has obviously taken so much work and love for a wedding gift.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

The afgan is beautiful. I had a similar experience with my daughter-in-law. I gave her a shower and had made a beautiful crocheted bride doll gown from size 10 cotton crochet thread. It took me 6 months to complete it, and it was truly an heirloom. She said it was "Beautiful" and refused to take it home with her. That was 20 years ago, and she never took it. It was hurtful to say the least.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

The afghan is beautiful, your talent is obvious, her manners are not. Like others have said, perhaps the stress of the day got the best of her, and she will "wake up" to what she has done shortly. Let your pleasure in the work be your reward for now.

{{hugs}}

Dee


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel and it hurts most of all when you put so much effort into it. My daughter in law is like that, I make her and my grand daughter ponchos and scarfs, she says thanks and throws them in the closet and there they stay. I stopped making things for her I just make things for the grands.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

The afghan is beautiful, your niece is hopefully still a WIP, and will eventually be a finished work of grace.


----------



## Edie Frazier (May 4, 2011)

You did a great kindness for her and she didn't get it. Just forgive her and go on. There will be many others who do "get it".


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

It's beautiful. So sorry your niece doesn't have better manners. That must have stung.


----------



## Frell (Sep 21, 2011)

I learned the hardway too.
I knitted a bunch of colorful toddler sweaters for a bazaar my sister was invoved in and she did not like them and left them out.
Now I only do things for myself and my daughter just said to me when you do not want them anymore give them to me
Ha Ha


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

I showed my sister a small drawstring bag that I knitted, and she squealed with delight. I can't imagine her response if I knitted such a grand afghan. We'd probably have to call 911! A response like hers makes me go into a knitting frenzy.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

I love your baseball rug.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

mollybygolly said:


> See, I feel better already. Thanks for the therapy. Am so excited as I just learned how to put pictures from my phone onto this site. Many more to follow. Thanks again.


Your work is lovely and hopefully one day your niece will appreciate it - - sorry but we all appreciate it a lot - Beautiful


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely afghan. That hurts ! When you spend all that time making something and thinking about how much they will love it and you are let down. SO sorry.


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

That is one of the most beautiful afghans I have seen. Great job.


----------



## Chickadee'sNest (Aug 23, 2011)

mollybygolly---Your afghan is truly gorgeous. Don't believe I've ever seen a pattern like that. Your workmanship and choice of colors are terrific. I know from personal experience how you must have felt at her lackluster response upon seeing it. But, for what it's worth, you have already brightened my day just by seeing your beautiful gift.


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

People amaze me sometimes, the afghan is beautiful, and what an incredible amount of work, effort and expense. You are very generous to have given of yourself and your work.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, by golly, Molly! I'm just not bashful ...like y'all don't know!
I would have jumped out of my chair and said "Here, let me show you how nice it is. You can't appreciate it til you've seen the whole thing!" I'll bet the reaction from everybody there would have been better and you would have had lots of kudos. 
I actually did that! Made a darling bear quilt and sewed a little music box inside the bear's palm. Young girl had nio way of knowing so I showed her..then she passed it around to everyone, and I got my well deserved compliments..haha.
Let's face it, gals, we do want and expect our just recognition!
Hildy's view...bet that afghan has had plenty of use. :thumbup:


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Your work is beautiful, and perhaps she will learn to appreciate the talent...but there is no excuse for bad manners or thoughtlessness. I hope you get a thank-you note. GG


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I am very careful about who gets my work if I am going to see or hear their response. I have had 2 nephews get married. One I knitted an afghan for and the other I bought something at the store. Knowing my nephews and not their wives at the time they married I went by what I saw when I entered their homes. The nephew who received the afghan had other handmade items decorating their home while the other did not. I have found that the most gracious recipients are the charity groups that I knit/crochet for.


----------



## SuesArmoire (Aug 3, 2011)

Your afghan is very pretty and you do lovely work. I love something handmade because it shows the love and time put into making it. Plus the fact that someone cared enough to make something for me. I don't understand how the younger generation can be so unappreciative and thoughtless. There will come a day though when she will realize how her actions weren't the best.


----------



## Peggi (Aug 17, 2011)

Your work is Beautiful!


----------



## sandie (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh I love it , I want it 
God Bless
Sandie


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

I seldom knit or crochet gifts for the younger members of my family. I only knit/crochet for my "older relatives". And when I do it for the "kids" I ask if they would like it and question colors, style, etc. The young will appreciate it when they get older. My mother crochet a baby blanket for me when I had my first child. I kept it and gave it to my daughter in law when my first grandchild was born. She Lost It!!! and never even told me. There are some who will appreciate what you do. You just need to weed them out.


----------



## alegar75 (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW! I would be very hurt too. You can forgive her for being so self focused and selfish. And you don't have to make her anything again. Or at least until she shows some appreciation. Your afghan is beautiful. Only make for people who appreciate the time, effort and love that went into the gift.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

I love that afghan and never seen that pattern before! some people just dont appreciate things.

A few xmas back i made some hot pads out of left over yarn, multi colored flower hotpads... base made of the plastic rings. i loved them, made them for my sons girlfriend. well when they opened it they thought they were just awful, my daughter as well, and my daughter does do some crafts. people have different taste. i didnt have the heart to ask for them back but i would use them anytime. useful and i thought pretty! And one of my problems being i never remember to take pictures of the items i make and give away.
Debbie


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

The afghan is beautiful. Too bad some people are so short sighted not to see the time and love that goes into a project like this. Now days, if it isn't green, a gift card, or a check they aren't interested. I hope she learns and is appreciative of it.


----------



## alegar75 (Mar 7, 2011)

I laughed out loud over Hildy's response. Yes, that definitely is one way of responding to an ungrateful recipient.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

your afghan is beautiful. you do lovely work and it is a joy to see.
i am not defending your niece but i have found that with facebook, cell phones and all the other gadgetry that young people don't know how to express themselves. also, they don't seem to appreciate respect. this is a commentary on our times. 
we have all had a bad experience like that but fortunately there are those who do appreciate our work. our job is to find them. so take her off your list and find someone who appreciates your work. hugs my dear as i know it is so painful an experience.


----------



## loulou (May 17, 2011)

I can not believe she did not go hesterical over this beautiful piece of work! Eventually she will! Do not give up on your work. You do beautiful work!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Sneak it out of her house and send it to me! I know how to say thanks, especially when it involves a person's time and creavity....you pat yourself on the back and do a piece of charity work and after donating it you will feel better.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

beautiful afghan !


----------



## gshowman (Mar 3, 2011)

I understand how you feel. My best friend's son and wife were expecting their first child. I knitted a blanket, a coccoon and a "woobie" (small version of the blanket to carry around if he chose.)Just like you, it was not even removed from the gift bag. Just a comment about "yet another blanket" (none of the others were hand-made.There was a picture of him in the coccoon on facebook, so know they used it. Never have received a thank you card, either and he's now 5 months old! But as others say, someday they may appreciate the effort and if not, others really do. So I just keep knitting...although not for them


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

AuntVay said:


> What a beautiful afghan! Sadly, despite what your sister or brother may have taught their daughter, so many of the young people have this terrible entitlement attitude that they don't appreciate anything. And they have no concept of politeness, which is nothing but saying or doing the thing that ensures that no one else's feelings get hurt. They almost speak a different language, I think. Even if she despises afghans, couldn't she say, Oh thank you, what beautiful colors, and all that work, for me?? to her Aunt. I agree that many brides get gimmee gift fatigue, and she may have said what she wouldn't have said under different circumstances. Try not to feel bad -- you gave a spectacular gift. When this girl grows up, she may well appreciate it fully.


Amen and amen.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Your afghan is absolutely beautiful. I have this very same problem in my family, so no one gets home-made crafts. They just don't appreciate them, and they end up in a garage sale - never used, and this just breaks my heart. Your work is lovely.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

I think your afghan is beautiful. Never have seen one like that before. I would like to know what the name of it is. I have given gifts to the "now generation" and not received any thank you, as well. It does hurt.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! You do beautiful work.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Your afghan is just gorgeous. Too bad for her, I don't blame you a bit. I wouldn't do anything for her again either.
\
Robin in MA


----------



## susandvorak (May 12, 2011)

How disappointing for you. She took away all the joy you had in making the gift for her. I have learned to be very careful to whom I give handmade gifts. So many people do not appreciate the love and time put into making something hand knit.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Dear Molly, not everyone is taught how to be gracious about receiving gifts. Hopefully after seeing how comfy your beautiful blanket keeps her, she will truly appreciate you! BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## tparkerwhetstone (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate that.....You work so hard and long. AND NOTHING..And the worst part is.....IT IS MADE WITH LOVE. And you can't put a price on that. Anything home made is truly priceless


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The afghan is beautiful! Don't give up on her -- sometime in the future a light bulb will go on in her head and she'll be appreciative.


I agree - especially when her guests ooh and aah over it and they will - it's very nice!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

The afgan is beautiful. Your niece reminds me of my friend's niece. My friend has made many beautiful gifts for her niece, her niece's daughters with never a thank you or a comment. She has given up on trying to please this niece. On the other hand another niece really appreciates what she makes. Believe it or not these nieces are sisters.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Molly... I would have been tempted to immediately speak up and say "if you don't even want to open it to look at it... just let me take it and give it to someone who will appreciate it... and I would have done exactly that. Picked it up and walked out with it.

You know..... this doesn't say much for her mother!! This girl has absolutely no manners! That was so rude and I don't blame you for feeling hurt!

You could have saved a lot of time, and just made her a set of four placemats for her table!

MaryAnn


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The afghan is beautiful! Don't give up on her -- sometime in the future a light bulb will go on in her head and she'll be appreciative.


The afghan is beautiful! But I think I Would give up on doing anymore work like that for her. I have two team-mates (don't know that I'd call them friends) who are like that--won't even pull things out of the bag for others to appreciate (Heaven forbid). 
I made a beautiful heirloom robe for one of them, she didn't even look at it. She saw the fabric and shoved it back into the box without even knowing what it was. They're getting no more time-consuming gifts of love, either. 
Pearls to swine....


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Some people are like that with bought gifts too! Your afghan, however, is gorgeous...I've done things like that and know who not to give things to.


----------



## Jeanniebob (Sep 13, 2011)

I do know how you feel. I also quilt and have sold a few of them. A woman came to my home to look at my quilts and asked the price, when I told her she said, "Why would I spent $150.00 for one of your quilts when I can go to Dollar General and get one for $35.00?" I told her if she wanted a quilt that would last for a couple of years to do just that, but if she wanted a quilt that would still be there when her great grand children were born to buy mine. She just sniffed and walked out. I thought then and think now that I lost nothing. She was not after "Handmade", she was after "Cheap". Hopefully your neice will grow up and learn, but if she does not, then what really have you lost. You gave a gift in love, it is up to her to appreciate that love or not.


----------



## novadog (Sep 20, 2011)

That is just about the best ever. I have found that people who don't make things, just don't realize how many hours of time and heart go into these things. Your work is simply beautiful! You are so so so talented! Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## novadog (Sep 20, 2011)

That is just about the best ever. I have found that people who don't make things, just don't realize how many hours of time and heart go into these things. Your work is simply beautiful! You are so so so talented! Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG... all the work, the time and I'm sure you checked with her colors. I find that many younger women don't appreciate gifts that will last a lifetime and it frustrates me. I still use all my afghans that my aunt and mil made and my own, especially when you feel lousy and curl up on the couch. I know how you feel. My dil washed a gorgeous sweater someone had taken great pains to make and the yarn was luscious and threw it into the washer with her sleepers and thought nothing of it when she pulled out a Barbie sweater. Those who don't do , often don't appreciate. Go on to the next who will be thankful.. such beautiful work.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

That is a stunning afghan! Let's hope that she was tired from all the events surrounding a wedding!


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautful Afghan. I would feel the same if some one said that to me. I all ways make things for weddings and a birth of a child. And what ever event there is. And every one just loves my home made things. My grandma all ways make home made things for christmas and such. 
I am just keeping her memory alive.


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

I can only repeat all of the above. I tell anyone I teach knitting or Crochet that you can see for yourself the beauty in your work. You do not need anyone to tell you BUT it is always nice to hear. Only another crafter truly appreciates your work. Take Heart!!!


----------



## kddetrick (Jun 5, 2011)

fabulous afghan. I love your work. It is so beautiful. People who don't knit have no idea the time and love that goes into our work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the afghan, shame on her. We appreciate all the time love and effort that went into the gift, maybe her future husband will, wouldn't that be lovely if it became his favorite. ;-)


----------



## Hooked (Sep 5, 2011)

You did an amazing job and she just doesn't understand the time and love that you put into it.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful work. I would go cross-eyed trying to put that together. I am sorry the recepient of your gift was ungrateful. In today's society, that is being seen more and more.


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

mollybygolly said:


> Don' know what I expected. I made my niece a crocheted afghan out of Encore yarn for her wedding. We went to her house after to open up gifts and when she got to the bag with afghan, all she did was look in and say "Yeah, those colors will work"..She never even pulled it out to look at it. Needless to say, she will never be the recipient of any more of my crafts. Thanks for letting me vent. You are my therapist :wink:


 I think you did a beautiful job. I love the pattern would you share it with me??? PM me


----------



## adel (Jul 14, 2011)

your works is lovely. Sorry to hear all that hard work not appreciated. As many have said non knitters do not understand the hours, and planning you put into making something so lovely.
I am a new to knitting & was so proud of a scarf I made for a neighbour, I know it is no comparison to your gift.I got more or less the same response as you ,I might of well as given her a toilet roll for the response i got. I was furious. it has taught me a tough lesson who i will be knitting for in the future.

best wishes

adel


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

The afghan is very lovely. Your niece, will come to treasure it some day I'm sure. When I was growing up I had an aunt who crochet us each a ripple afghan for our wedding gift. She tried hard to get the colors we would want and each one if us treasure those afghans. She made them for our babies and for my grand babies. Now she is 101 years old and has lost most of her vision. I cherish her crochet items all the more and am saddened that no other children will grow with an aunt Dorthy blanket. I hope your niece will be able to say the same some day.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, bless your little bruised heart. That hurts! Maybe when she grows up she will learn some humility! We all do. How I wish I could go back and redo. It's a beautiful afghan. Honestly though I don't think I would spend a lot of time knitting for her again.

Here's a funny one for you though from a 4 year old boy. I was knitting and he asked what I was doing. I told him I was knitting a blanket and asked him if he would like me to make one for him. He looked at me like I was crazy and said, "No, that blanket is full of holes, I already have a good blanket!" I'll wait till he gets older to make him a blanket!


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Molly I think the afghan is beautiful.


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh I know just how you feel, and "never again" is just what I said. I knit two afghans for wedding gifts and never got as much as a thank you. What's up with that? I have a new wedding gift policy... I'll give the gift on their 5th anniversary... if they are still married.


----------



## GrandmaL. (Jan 26, 2011)

It is truly lovely. I can see all the work that went into it. Maybe someday she will realize what she has and will thank you properly. Wonderful job :thumbup:


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

Boy can I relate to that! There are many others out there that would be truly grateful for something so beautiful. Hang in there.

Karen


----------



## lEEJEN445 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'DE LOVE TO BE YOUR NIECE. JUST BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## lEEJEN445 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'DE LOVE TO BE YOUR NIECE. JUST BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

some people just don't appreciate the effort and time it takes to make them something. I know that has happened to me at baby showers also, but I hang in there for people who really do appreciate the work. I find that fellow crafters are the first ones to compliment


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

It's a beautiful afghan.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

your afghan is really beautiful Some people never appricate the work that goes into hand made projects.


----------



## pamwinne (May 4, 2011)

Lovely!! I can understand the disappointment of her not realizing your personal investment in your gift. I have experienced that in the past as well.

I recently had little "gift tags" printed up to enclose with some of my knitted gifts. They contain a cute caption I heard mentioned on a knitting podcast that goes something like this: 

I have invested several hours of my precious time creating this gift for you.
You may now "oooh" and "aaah" and wear it every day for the rest of your life.

It's a light-hearted and fun way of letting the recipient know how special receiving a handmade item really is. On the back of the card is a place to record the material content and the care instructions.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

This is a beautiful afghan! I guess some people just don't appreciate works of art. Like others have said, 'don't give up'!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> I think we have to accept the fact that not everyone loves and appreciates handmade work the way we knitters/crocheters do!
> I've learned this lesson myself--the hard way--when it comes to my own family members and things I spend HOURS creating with the intent that they become "heirlooms."
> 
> My contemporary daughters just don't feel the "granny knits" fit into their modern decor and fashion style! I've learned to ask what they'd like and LISTEN to the point of even letting them pick patterns/yarns. I find those "chosen" items proudly used, worn and displayed repeatedly.


I agree so much with you on thiis - we need to ask others about their taste, not just automatically assume they'll like what we like. 
I one saw a most beautiful quilt in a sewing shop. It had pink scalloped edges and every conceivable feminine 'pretty' on it - gosh, it was gorgeous. And why was it there? Made for a grand-daughter who didn't like 'pretty'!
Couldn't help feeling sorry for both - but how come granny didn't know her g-daughter's preferences? Maybe she'd have loved a denim quilt, or something in vibrant African prints? Or perhaps she'd have wanted something with a designer label!
Sort it out first and save disappointment, say I! I'd never knit something for my son - he does 'sinister'! or my husband without prolonged consultation


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

pamwinne said:


> Lovely!! I can understand the disappointment of her not realizing your personal investment in your gift. I have experienced that in the past as well.
> 
> I recently had little "gift tags" printed up to enclose with some of my knitted gifts. They contain a cute caption I heard mentioned on a knitting podcast that goes something like this:
> 
> ...


Great idea, love it!


----------



## swehler (Aug 7, 2011)

Your gift is beautiful beyond words. I would have giving you a big HUG.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am very well aware of your feelings. I made a blanket, sweater, cap and booties for one of the nurse practionest in my doctors office. They said when she opened it she was very touched. I never received a "Thank you note" nor when she returned to work and I saw her she never said a word. THIS HURT WHEN SO MUCH TIME AND LOVE WAS PUT INTO IT. I make items for all of my daughters friends when they are expecting and they constantly use them. I guess it is TO EACH IT'S OWN. HUGS TO YOU. Your blanket is beautiful.


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

pls don't let her discourage u. its beautiful. when something like that happens to me,i remind myself of words to a song: don't do this to change the world, do it so the world doesnt change u


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

You have that right. No more handmade for her.


----------



## tikhea (Aug 11, 2011)

I have two similar stories to share....my mother-in-law is a wonderful knitter and she made some absolutely beautiful baby sweaters and blanket sets for my sister-in law ( her son's wife) when she was expecting her first child.....the baby shower was attended by at least 25 + family members and my sister-in-law opened the bag of hand made items, didn't show any of them to the group...and barely managed a thank you....my mother-in-law was so hurt....it was a thougthless and uncaring thing to do....but I believe that there are certain family members that take my mother-in-laws talent, creativity and how she shows her love, for granted....for shame....I have crocheted since I was 19 (some odd 30 years) and knitted for the past 10 years....when my sister was expecting her first son (now 30!) I made her a baby blanket and pillow for him....as I did with each of her next 3 sons!! she always had kind of poo pooed them, but I continued to make scarves, sweaters etc over the years....just last week I was telling her about this site and she shared with my how she had saved everyone of the items I had made my nephews and she wants to hand them down to her grandchildren when the time comes....you could have knocked me over with a feather!!! I am so glad that I continued to do what was in my heart over the years!!!! and with age does come wisdom...as my sister has shared with me!!!! when you do what's in your heart....it never goes unrewarded....your blanket is absolutely gorgeous!!! I love how it reminds me of spider webs....!


----------



## canknitgurl (Apr 16, 2011)

It's a piece of art work!...just beautiful! I think many of us can appreciate your hurt feelings. I've had something similar happen to me in the past and now I'm just a bit more selective when I give someone a handmade treasure.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

mollybygolly said:


> Don' know what I expected. I made my niece a crocheted afghan out of Encore yarn for her wedding. We went to her house after to open up gifts and when she got to the bag with afghan, all she did was look in and say "Yeah, those colors will work"..She never even pulled it out to look at it. Needless to say, she will never be the recipient of any more of my crafts. Thanks for letting me vent. You are my therapist :wink:


Dearheart, you are not the one who needs therapy. Big day or no, your neice hurt your feelings and that is inexcusable.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

mollybygolly said:


> Don' know what I expected. I made my niece a crocheted afghan out of Encore yarn for her wedding. We went to her house after to open up gifts and when she got to the bag with afghan, all she did was look in and say "Yeah, those colors will work"..She never even pulled it out to look at it. Needless to say, she will never be the recipient of any more of my crafts. Thanks for letting me vent. You are my therapist :wink:


p.s. Your afghan is stunning. You put your heart into it obviously.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

mollybygolly said:


> Don' know what I expected. I made my niece a crocheted afghan out of Encore yarn for her wedding. We went to her house after to open up gifts and when she got to the bag with afghan, all she did was look in and say "Yeah, those colors will work"..She never even pulled it out to look at it. Needless to say, she will never be the recipient of any more of my crafts. Thanks for letting me vent. You are my therapist :wink:


Several yrs ago, I crochet an afghan for someone in my family. I am strictly a knitter now, but crochet in the past. It was the granny square in blue and white. I found it in her garage on the dirty floor. Never again is so RIGHT


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

mollybygolly said:


> Don' know what I expected... Thanks for letting me vent. You are my therapist :wink:


What a shame she's too young to appreciated an artist's handiwork. Someday she'll realize her oversight. Ahhhhh, youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## IC Pierpont (Feb 2, 2011)

Gee, What's wrong with her? Your work is fabulous and tell the person who didn't seem to like it I would gladly have it sent to my home and pay for it. I.C.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I put in a little card with care instructions and explain there are no tags because this gift is made by my hands. That usually does the trick. But some kids these days are just plain rude. Some- not even a thank you. I wasn't raised that way.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovely piece! Too bad she is so ignorant and unappreciative. I imagine we have all had this experience in one form or another. It tends to make one gun-shy about making presents. I know I have scaled wayyyyyy back from what I used to do when I was young. I am sadly very careful about that urge.


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

I agree with rookie...she may "get it" eventually.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

you know,, maybe she was just overwhelmed by all that was going on.. times like that can be confusing. no,,, don't give up on her. i'm sure that things have settled, she's had a chance to go through her gifts and realizes what a truly beautiful afghan you made for her. you can certainly tell there's a lot of love that went into it.. keep up the beautiful work.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah those colors will definitively work. They are beautiful. 
I love the way you put it together. the next gift you could give your niece is a hook, some yarn and instructions.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah those colors will definitively work. They are beautiful. 
I love the way you put it together. the next gift you could give your niece is a hook, some yarn and instructions.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Some people don't even appreciate a well-thought out store-bought gift, much less a family heirloom. I learned this the hard way when my gift was taken back to the store and exchanged for hair products and household cleaners. And to top it off, she told me that was what she did with it. She thought I would understand. I didn't. Since then, she nor or family has ever received anything from me. I'm not into gift cards and cash gifts. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

The afghan is beautiful! People that don't do crafts do not realize how much time and love goes into a homemade gift. Sorry you got such a selfish reaction. I remember I made a quilt for a baby gift. Well, the mother-to-be opened the present and said - "oh, what a nice blanket" and put it back in the box. She was looking at the back of the afghan and I told her to take it out and open it up. Got a little better reaction but I'll be very careful who I give the next baby afghan to.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

carrieblue said:


> Some people don't even appreciate a well-thought out store-bought gift, much less a family heirloom. I learned this the hard way when my gift was taken back to the store and exchanged for hair products and household cleaners. And to top it off, she told me that was what she did with it. She thought I would understand. I didn't. Since then, she nor or family has ever received anything from me. I'm not into gift cards and cash gifts. Thanks for letting me vent.


Hair products and Household cleaners?! That was amazingly Rude of her. I know just how you feel. I've often wondered what happened to some of the really nice gifts I've given to people who didn't deserve them. But your story makes me think I don't want to know. How classless can anyone be?


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Sometimes young people can be a little insensitive. They haven't yet lived long enough to develop a sense of empathy. But they will. Hang in there. It is gorgeous and I can see all the work you put into it. I have lots of afgans my mom made ( she is deceased) and I appreciate them more and more as the years go by.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Kaybh1958 (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't blame you. Then again maybe there was just too much going on at the time. I guess the way to really see if she likes it or not is if you go to her house and see it displayed or is it hidden away. Of course it maybe put away until it gets colder. I think the afghan is beautiful. I know you put a lot of love into it.


----------



## Kaybh1958 (Sep 20, 2011)

I bet when she starts having kids she'll be wanting you to make her a baby afghan and other baby stuff.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

When my nephew was getting married a few years ago, the bride's parents were too involved in their second marriages to bother much with hers, so I offered to make the wedding dresses, both bridesmaid's dresses, and the flower girl's dress, if they would buy the fabric. 

The bride's mother had to come with us to buy the fabric, of course, but Didn't Bring Her Checkbook! So I had to pay for it, and be paid back 3 weeks later. I also kept the mother from messing up the bride's procession at the last minute (she wanted to include her son in the procession at the last moment, without matching attire). 

Then, a few years later, when the girl was expecting a baby girl, I offered to make her an heirloom christening gown, with the design of her choice. These sell for hundreds of dollars with the expensive fabric, laces and time. The girl told me she didn't care which design I used, "as long as it's in good taste." I'm not sure if I took that wrong? But it sounded to me as if she was worried that I would do otherwise. 

Needless to say, I didn't make the dress, but dropped the subject there and then. She was worried about MY taste? @@ I found that highly insulting, especially after the girls looked so beautiful in her wedding. But there you go...


----------



## Kaybh1958 (Sep 20, 2011)

Everyone has different tastes so what you may consider pretty she may not. She should have picked the design. So it was probably a good thing you didn't make it. I know one of my daughters and I have different tastes. what she thinks is beautiful I think is ugly. Shh don't tell her that. LOL


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a DIL like that. Unless it has a fancy, expensive brand name on it, it will eventually show up in a garage sale. She never appreciates anything and nothing we provide is good enough. I gave up a long time ago and just give her gift cards. Now my granddaughter is the total opposite. She thinks grandma can make anything.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Your work is lovely and quite a bit of time went into the making. Her reaction was rude, whether it was hand made or store bought. When opening her gifts she should have taken them out for all to see.


----------



## labon.gardner (Jul 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I love it!


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Happens to me all the time , woman asked me to knit an aran sweater for her son and he wore it to clean up soot i could tell you i felt really hurt, christening robes i done one for a lady who dressed the baby in a football outfit instead, and another swopped my shawl for one less pretty she was sorry when they all admired mine , hope you feel better now knit something lovely for yourself and if she wants one , no way,,,,


----------



## Dentalknitter (May 27, 2011)

Your work of art is lovely. I too have stories to tell about unappreciated hand made gifts. Sometimes I know for sure I am the one who is nuts. Now I knit for myself or others who knit and appreciate the time it takes to do so! I love the craft. Others can take a flying leap! Knit on!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful! You do such wonderful work.

JanetLee


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I made my niece several afghans at her request. We picked out the colors together and she was very appreciative. So was the creep that became her first husband. When they broke up she had to call me in to prove that they were made for HER before the marriage and were not part of the community property. She had already taken them out of the house and hidden them and he was trying to make her disclose where they were so he could get them.

It's nice to be that appreciated. I hope you get that kind of thanks for beautiful work you do. And can you tell me where you found the pattern for that afghan? I love it.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

What the ......? I think people who don't appreciate a thoughtful hand made gift deserve gift cards. 
It's lovely.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

What a lovely piece of work. I know how you feel as many do. Don't let it get you down. I know it's horrible when your hard work is just dismissed out of hand. My daughter in law did the same thing with all the knitted stuff I did for my new grandson. I won't be knitting anything else for him, which yes, leaves me a bit sad.

Pam


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

That is a beautful afghan. The colors or great and the work and colors are the best. Sorry your niece was not grateful. Maybe when she settles down and really realizes what you did if not I would ask for it back and use it myself.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, I am at the end of this post and have to admit that I've had that same feeling of being unappreciated, insulted, taken for granted, and all and out rejected!! And it hurts even though you have your supporters! You make the thing for that certain person and all the love you feel while doing it goes into that piece of work. Giving it to someone else does nothing to ease the pain of the rejection. My husband said I was wrong to take it personally and maybe he's right. But it was a personal decision to spend my time that way and now I see that it was wasted on her. I wouldn't ever want to be in that positon again, and I will never put myself there! If someone wants something made with my time and my effort I will be glad to do it, but it will be with their money (for the things needed-including a pattern) and they will pick the colors. Hope I don't come off here sounding like a poor sport! Your afghan will be beautiful long after all these hurt feelings have passed! Just hope someone will be enjoying it!


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

My fear would be that we begin to put up unpenetrable walls around our hearts. Let's hope there are enough appreciative people in our worlds that we can knit joyfully and know our gifts are loved. That could be where sending our work (I don't like that word, it's the only one I can think of) to be shared with the less fortunate in our own lands and overseas would do our hearts good. I saw a picture of a little boy who had put on his new mitts without taking out the bow that was holding them to each other so they wouldn't be separated in shipping. That child was wall to wall beaming all over his face. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow and its beautiful. She might have jsut been overwhelmed.


----------



## carolgefen (Jan 19, 2011)

I know the feeling all too well. There are some people who
have never tried to knit or crochet. They have no idea what thought,time and expense goes ito them. I am still trying to crochet. I knit. I remember my DH snatching an afghan to give my mother-in-law. I have made them for others. and never seem to get around to myself. He acted like it was "Free". I let him go ahead, because I knew that my mother-in-law knitted and would appreciate it. Now, I have another gal who has let her dog chew the afgahn that I made and gave her. I offered to fix it, and was told "It's ok, it's been here about a year". Then she added that my DS had another from his grandmother that meant a lot to him. Oviously, there won't be another knitted afgahn going there. And if I learn to crochet, I won't crochet one for her.
I also have a DD who thinks that if somone makes a gift for someone else they are getting off cheap. It take ALL KINDS to make a world.


----------



## carolgefen (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree, you are giving the person that you make these the afgan; etc to a peice of your life.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I had a friend who lived in Sweden. The first time I was going to visit I knitted a scarf for both my former friend and her husband. The yarn was quite expensive as it was 100% wool, varigated, etc. soft as butter. I don't know if they were ever used. Then a few years ago I made them place mats. Very easy but time consuming. Each one was different but using the same yarn. She said she would never use them because she didn't want to mess them up. I responded with they are COTTON - made to be used and washed. What are you saving them for? I never made her another thing and she is no longer a friend. ALthough not because of that. She is a totally selfish unfeeling person.


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

Years ago I had made a hairpin lace afghan in clolors of rose, light rose and white intending to keep it. Friends had gotten married so gave it to them. Ended up felted in the was. Pretty sure I told them how to wash/dry it. Still need to make me one!


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

oops was is suposed to be wash, sorry.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan. You have inspired me to try the hexagons instead of just squares. Thank you.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't be discouraged, it is beautiful, and when she settles down I am sure she will appreciate it. It is so pretty.Give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

This is beautiful, will you share the afghan name and pattern?
Thank you


----------



## ladolcevida (Aug 23, 2011)

Sadly this happens, I refuse to make ANYTHING for ingrates. I have sadly learned how not to be used/abused. You made a beautiful item and at the very least she should have acted better.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow, it's gorgeous! With a lukewarm response like that, I'd be tempted to smuggle it back out of the house with me.


----------



## BarbaraMacD (Sep 9, 2011)

Wether your niece liked the afgan or not I think she was incredibly insensitive, even if she did not understand how much love and time goes into a hand made afgan.
I've had similar experience. Just don't let it interfere with your relationship with her and chalk it up to: Oh Well!
Barbara


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful afghan! As knitters we all know the work that went into making it. I agree with you, knit for someone who will appreciate, and love your work.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful afghan! :thumbup: I feel the same way you do. If someone responded that way to something I made for them, they would never receive anything else.

Perhaps, after a while, if you notice she isn't using it, casually ask for it back! The more I think about it, just tell her you want it back, that since she isn't using it... .

Can you tell us what the pattern is? I think a lot of us have "fallen in love" with it!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

With an attitude like that..are you sure she wasn't switched at birth? Love the afghan...Della


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Wow, it's gorgeous! With a lukewarm response like that, I'd be tempted to smuggle it back out of the house with me.


Or maybe give her $1.50, which is the amount of appreciation she showed, and "buy" it back. :twisted:


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

It is just gorgeous and your talent is amazing. I'm sure your niece will one day appreciate all the work you put into it.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

Know exactly how you feel! Many years ago I made a fan and feather blanket and my mom crocheted around the edges. If I made a mistake I would take out each stitch. There are a few other times I never rec'd a thank U, not nice or polite. That blanket took alot out of me and I guess the girl is in her twenties by now and I'm still waiting, so don't feel bad, pls    :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh Molly ..what a gorgeous afghan...it should have been taken out for all to see and touch and ooooooh and awwww....
I know others have had this happen to them...just know this had NOTHING to do with you or your hard work and talent!..There will always be ungrateful people...and that is inexcusable age or not...has nothing to do whether or not they understand all the HARD work you put into it......
Just know YOU did the right thing if others do or not.
That is what I tried to teach my children...always give thanks and NO matter WHAT others do...YOU always do the right thing.

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! for sharing! 
(¸.·´ (¸.·*

Hugs and God Bless you Molly,

Camilla



mollybygolly said:


> Don' know what I expected. I made my niece a crocheted afghan out of Encore yarn for her wedding. We went to her house after to open up gifts and when she got to the bag with afghan, all she did was look in and say "Yeah, those colors will work"..She never even pulled it out to look at it. Needless to say, she will never be the recipient of any more of my crafts. Thanks for letting me vent. You are my therapist :wink:


----------



## selma marlin (Aug 9, 2011)

the afgan is beautiful. I feel sorry for her husband to be, because she shows no sign of consideration for other people's feelings. I give this marriage one year tops.
Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## selma marlin (Aug 9, 2011)

the afgan is beautiful. I feel sorry for her husband to be, because she shows no sign of consideration for other people's feelings. I give this marriage one year tops.
Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:thumbup:  :-D wELL WE LIKE IT


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

what a beautiful afghan be proud of what you made for her and remember you cant put an old head on young sholders one day she will be very greatful to have such a beautiful gift


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

like someone mentioned earlier, everyone on here appreciates the time and effort you put into the afghan, so we hope we can make up for the lack of enthusiam on her part by saying how beautiful it is and i am sure any of us would be happy to receive one like it.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Kangaroo, I love your rose!!


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

It's gorgeous! What can I say, people don't realize the hard work and LOVE that go into hand made objects (and this does not look home made). You are right to take her off your list of people to make things for.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I gave my daughter the shrug I made her last weekend when she was in town. She loved it. I said something about being lucky to have a craft now that I am retired and have more time. She said "Mom, I would hardly call knitting a craft..it is so much more than that." Needless to say, this daughter will continue to get hand knits from me! My oldest daughter and daughter-in-law all appreciate the work, thought, time and love that goes into these items as well as the joy it brings me. I would be heartbroken if someone casually dismissed my work. If this relative someday becomes pregnant I would not be inclined to knit something for her new baby.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I think people who don't appreciate a gift shouldn't get one!


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Love the afghan. I love getting things home made all the time. And like I said befor I love making and giving friends and family home made things. Some people just don't relise what goes into a home made thigs like that. A lot of hours and love goes into home made things. 
Hugs to you my dear


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

What can I say- as a 29 yr old I watched my generation become more and more selfish and unaware, and it gets worse the younger they are it seems. I agree she may have just not been paying attention. You obviously cared enough about her to put a lot of time, thought, effort and love into her gift. Perhaps not now, nor in a chastising manner, but if you are close with her otherwise it might be worth mentioning it some time. Or asking how it ended up working "did those colors on the afghan I MAAAADE (lol) you work out after all?" You may find the is totally void of tact with an answer to that sort of question, but at least then you know for sure if you should make her things in the future or just give gift cards if anything! It is a lovely 'ghan...


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Cute bottle cosie on your avatar, Dentalknitter. Love it! Where did you get the pattern, please? Love to make one for a friend.


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful job!

It is sad when we put our heart and soul into making something special for someone and it isn't appreciated or in your case not even acknowledged!! It has happened to me too, sadly by my daughter. 

I think it's beautiful and would love it if someone made that for me!!!


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

mollybygolly said:


> Don' know what I expected. I made my niece a crocheted afghan out of Encore yarn for her wedding. We went to her house after to open up gifts and when she got to the bag with afghan, all she did was look in and say "Yeah, those colors will work"..She never even pulled it out to look at it. Needless to say, she will never be the recipient of any more of my crafts. Thanks for letting me vent. You are my therapist :wink:


Molly, I have that same problem. 2 years ago, I busted my hump to make gifts for all my grandchildren, children and great-grandchildren for Christmas. NOT ONE THANK YOU. Never again. :thumbdown:


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Molly could you tell us where we can find the pattern Free sight of purchase. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lady Dee (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry
I learned many years ago to only make for special people.
My eye opener was a sweater for a nephew that was hanging from a chair in pieces. Now only special people in my life grt hand made things.
Hard lesson to learn but the special people in your life will love your gifts
Dee


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> I gave my daughter the shrug I made her last weekend when she was in town. She loved it. I said something about being lucky to have a craft now that I am retired and have more time. She said "Mom, I would hardly call knitting a craft..it is so much more than that." Needless to say, this daughter will continue to get hand knits from me! My oldest daughter and daughter-in-law all appreciate the work, thought, time and love that goes into these items as well as the joy it brings me. I would be heartbroken if someone casually dismissed my work. If this relative someday becomes pregnant I would not be inclined to knit something for her new baby.


That is a Lovely story, and bless their hearts. ♥ I made a cathedral window quilted pillow for my mother several years ago, with photos of our family through the years printed onto cloth and used as panes in the "windows". She treasured it. My daughter treasured it so, that when Mom passed on, she took it home to preserve and enjoy. Oh, she's asked me to make another one, with the photos of the next generation (her and her siblings) growing up. It's nearly finished.

But a cousin, who is an artist, and draws and paints Almost as well as my brother and sister did/do, thinking he was being nice, perhaps? said, "that's the nicest Craft I've seen." The words sound good, the tone sounded condescending. He probably didn't realize his true attitude was in his tone, or didn't expect me to catch his true meaning. While I do appreciate good paintings, music, and such, our "art" is usable, isn't it?

I LOVE your daughter's comment.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been making items for my granddaughter for her first born-to-be and I was amazed when my daughter (her aunt) said she had all the baby clothes and blankets I made her for her daughter and son keeping them for their childred. She was going to let her borrow them, knowing how she cherished family heirlooms and then they will still be used for her grandchildren. Tears came to my eyes knowing this is the way my two daughters and son are. God has surly blessed me. Ann Maree


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> I have been making items for my granddaughter for her first born-to-be and I was amazed when my daughter (her aunt) said she had all the baby clothes and blankets I made her for her daughter and son keeping them for their childred. She was going to let her borrow them, knowing how she cherished family heirlooms and then they will still be used for her grandchildren. Tears came to my eyes knowing this is the way my two daughters and son are. God has surly blessed me. Ann Maree


Yes, He has. And you had something to do with the kind of people they are, too. Bless you and your family. ♥


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

It is a beautiful blanket..
I've had the same thing happen to me as well...
it's like a slap in the face so I know how you feel...
but just think of everything else you've done that others have loved and that will allow you to not feel bad anymore and just let it go.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thankl you, Dorthory. I tried. It is raining here in Virginia and you are the sunshine that just popped in my heart.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> Thankl you, Dorthory. I tried. It is raining here in Virginia and you are the sunshine that just popped in my heart.


  Thank you! ♥


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

My daughter in law is a highly skilled artisan in her own right, not in knitting though. A few years ago I knit hats and scarfs for the family. She was examining them and in the loveliest tone I think I'll ever hear, she said 'Someone DID this!!!' Don pointed to me and she was so pleased with the gift. I'm so glad I knit the gifts rather than buy something. Her voice had real awe in it. I smile every time I think about it.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Orilliaknitter said:


> My daughter in law is a highly skilled artisan in her own right, not in knitting though. A few years ago I knit hats and scarfs for the family. She was examining them and in the loveliest tone I think I'll ever hear, she said 'Someone DID this!!!' Don pointed to me and she was so pleased with the gift. I'm so glad I knit the gifts rather than buy something. Her voice had real awe in it. I smile every time I think about it.


That's lovely. How lucky you are to have such a lovely daughter-in-law. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

How beautiful.


----------



## ladolcevida (Aug 23, 2011)

Orilliaknitter said:


> My daughter in law is a highly skilled artisan in her own right, not in knitting though. A few years ago I knit hats and scarfs for the family. She was examining them and in the loveliest tone I think I'll ever hear, she said 'Someone DID this!!!' Don pointed to me and she was so pleased with the gift. I'm so glad I knit the gifts rather than buy something. Her voice had real awe in it. I smile every time I think about it.


It goes to show, takes one to know one. Your lovely DIL understands what we do, even if she doesn't know a crochet hook from a cable needle, we are artisans who put our heart and soul into something. No matter the medium the outcome is a work of art, and I include not only the DaVinci's among us, but the beginners who give there all.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

ladolcevida said:


> Orilliaknitter said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter in law is a highly skilled artisan in her own right, not in knitting though. A few years ago I knit hats and scarfs for the family. She was examining them and in the loveliest tone I think I'll ever hear, she said 'Someone DID this!!!' Don pointed to me and she was so pleased with the gift. I'm so glad I knit the gifts rather than buy something. Her voice had real awe in it. I smile every time I think about it.
> ...


You should see her work. She creates jewellery for wedding parties, anything at all on the planet. Her work is stunning! She is a pretty wonderful woman. I love her to pieces.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank God for her everyday. I have two daughters and one son who calls me daily, and before I go to bed. I don't know what I would do without them. They appreciate everything I do or make for thm or my grandchildren. My husband passed away 1 1/2 years ago after a fall and 2 brain bleeds. We were married 54 years but he left me our wonderful children to remember him by. I knit and crochet all of the time. God bless you and your daughter. This site has indeed helped me. Thanks FORUM!


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have 3 daughters with various degrees of appreciation for what I do. One is very specific about the colours I knit for her (sometimes a pain in the butt) One is quietly grateful but doesn't gush. (I wish she would a bit) The last one thinks I'm brilliant but to her own detriment. She always says " I wish I was as clever as you" and although I offer to teach her at this stage she's stuck in the frame of mind she would never be able to do it. She the work in progress.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Eleanor1 said:


> I have 3 daughters with various degrees of appreciation for what I do. One is very specific about the colours I knit for her (sometimes a pain in the butt) One is quietly grateful but doesn't gush. (I wish she would a bit) The last one thinks I'm brilliant but to her own detriment. She always says " I wish I was as clever as you" and although I offer to teach her at this stage she's stuck in the frame of mind she would never be able to do it. She the work in progress.


I need to send you the picture I found of baby ballerinas, for you to share with her, with the words (quoted correctly, I think) "It's not who you are that holds you back, it's who you think you are."


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Any help with a low self esteem daughter very gratefully received thanks


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I would loooooooove your blanket! Your neice is very self-centered an inconsiderate. Hopefully she'll come to her senses later on down the line. I get that reaction for my family members so they don't get anything I've put so much love into! My family is very inconsiderate!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

God bless you. We appreciate your work. Keep your chin up and keep knitting away. Hugs from me!!!!!

Ann Maree


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Eleanor1 said:


> Any help with a low self esteem daughter very gratefully received thanks


You are very welcome. I feel for her, and you. I've been where she is, and eventually realized that not only could I do what others could do, but now I see that I can do many things that most cannot do, and a wide variety of abilties I hadn't recognized. Now I have people saying to me, that they don't know how I can do so many things. 
I've surprised myself, and I hope she will too. I really do. ♥


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

My good friend asked me to knit some arm warmers for her daughter. My friend is so good to me in so many ways, it is such a blessing to finally be able to return some of that goodness. Her smile made me smile. She said I'm her pal. Pretty cool, right! There are excellent people out here in the world who are worthy of our love. I'm kind of thinking if we share that love with the unloveable ones, perhaps they will come around and be more appreciative. That's my thought, anyway.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Orilliaknitter said:


> My good friend asked me to knit some arm warmers for her daughter. My friend is so good to me in so many ways, it is such a blessing to finally be able to return some of that goodness. Her smile made me smile. She said I'm her pal. Pretty cool, right! There are excellent people out here in the world who are worthy of our love. I'm kind of thinking if we share that love with the unloveable ones, perhaps they will come around and be more appreciative. That's my thought, anyway.


Good luck with that. Really, I hope it works for you, but I wouldn't hold my breath. There are those who do not respond properly, ever.


----------



## cdstack (Aug 20, 2011)

Wasn't anyone around to bring her rudeness to her attention? For my niece's baby shower with a Noah's Ark theme, at her mom's request, I machine embroidered a clock, some purchased burp cloths and a quilt I made. My niece did the exact same thing yours did and never took them out of the bag. My sister called her out on it and told her that I had put a lot of work into those and at least take them out of the bag. She did and I even received a few clock orders, but she would never get anything else from me that i put time and effort into.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

What beautiful work and the hours spent lovingly, she obviously doesn't realise how much effort and time it takes, maybe one day.


----------

